# Emperor 400?



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

All,
I believe I have the most obnoxiously loud Emperor 400. I've pulled the whole thing apart and cleaned and scrubbed it. For some reason if the water diverter is pushing water through the filter pads and the spray bar it's[ really loud. If it's only pushing water through the spray bar, it's not that loud. Does anyone have any experience with anything like this? 

(filter is about 1 year old, impeller appears fine, impeller housing is fine and clean, water filtration flow is normal). Thanks,
Rob


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

I had one (or maybe it was the smaller version? ...the one with only one bio wheel), even had Marineland send me a new impeller and impeller box. It sounded like a helicopter, I returned it all the while completely incredulous that I was told they were quiet. 

My problem seems different from yours, but I just wanted to let you know there are others out there that have experienced obnoxiously loud Emperors.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

That's strange I own and have owned many Emperor and Penguin HOB's and they have been
as quiet as any other HOB on the market. I've also have several Eclipse tanks with custom
Penguins that are quit so it sound like you've just got a faulty one.

- Brad


----------



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

bradac56 said:


> That's strange I own and have owned many Emperor and Penguin HOB's and they have been
> as quiet as any other HOB on the market. I've also have several Eclipse tanks with custom
> Penguins that are quit so it sound like you've just got a faulty one.
> 
> - Brad


My smaller, single biowheel HOB is quiet. The 400 with spraybar and dual biowheels is the one with the problem. Wierd, but I bet when I leave town on my next trip my wife will lose patience and get frustrated with the clattering and I'll come home to a new Eheim...


----------



## JeremyAZ (Feb 16, 2007)

I had 2 on a cichlid tank. They were very annoying. Loudest filter I have ever owned and tried everything to quiet them. I had used other small hob biowheels in the past they were very quiet, but the 400 is all kinds of bad. I bought a canister for the tank and smashed them with a sledge hammer to make myself feel better.


----------



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

JeremyAZ said:


> I had 2 on a cichlid tank. They were very annoying. Loudest filter I have ever owned and tried everything to quiet them. I had used other small hob biowheels in the past they were very quiet, but the 400 is all kinds of bad. I bought a canister for the tank and smashed them with a sledge hammer to make myself feel better.


Sounds a little like the fax machine in the movie Office Space... Wait, great idea - I could use on the spare 30gal tank in the spare bedroom where the inlaws stay while in town... 2 guppies and one noisy Emperor 400 - SOUNDS GREAT NOW!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I had trouble with the Emperor 400 being noisy too, not right at first but eventually it got really loud. I did the entire take apart and clean a couple times and inspected everything and couldn't find a problem. I was able to dim the noise somewhat by leaning a heavy piece of driftwood against the intake tube, thus reducing some of the loud vibrations. It only worked if the wood was placed just so. I also played with how the cover sat on the top to find the spot where the noise wasn't so obnoxious. Finally cured the noise completely by getting an Eheim and boxing up the Emperor. I'm keeping it around just in case I need emergency filtration and I'm praying that I don't.


----------

